# Sublimation ink for the Epson 1400



## Catawba1959 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm looking to try sublimation transfers using an Epson 1430. Is it possible to find sublimation ink for these? If so, where can I find them?


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

cobrainks.com is a reputable place.


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

We used ACP.com for most of our dye sublimation needs.


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a 1400 and get my ink from China. Not to take away from what others do but the Sublijet for the 1400 listed on that ACP site is $88 for a single cartridge and Artanium is $82!!! Good lord, I can't imagine paying that much. Cobra has much better pricing but China is even better. I paid $89 total for 250ml of each of the 6 colors and it delivered from China in 4 days.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Good thing about buying from CobraInk.com is the support you will receive if you have an issue. I actually texted Richard on a weekend and got an answer right away. Plus, they supply ICC profiles. Don't know if you need to buy the printer or just the ink to get that (I bought both thru them), but that was extremely valuable in getting the colors to print accurately. To me, getting that service and support is worth paying more for the ink thru Cobra, than buying Chinese ink. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

I found Cobra helpful. The have videos, profiles ect...


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

I use Cobra profiles with my Chinese inks and these forums are more help than I have ever needed. 

I really do think everyone is entitled to do this their own way. I am just offering an idea for a lower cost solution. If I had gone through Cobra or one of the other even more expensive suppliers, I probably never would have started due to the cost. As it is, I have already recouped all of my initial cost and actually make money on dye sub even at the low volume I do. 

If anyone is leery of Chinese inks, I would certainly choose Cobra. Everything I have read says better service and pricing. They are also only about 2 hours from where I live


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Sacman said:


> I use Cobra profiles with my Chinese inks and these forums are more help than I have ever needed.
> 
> I really do think everyone is entitled to do this their own way. I am just offering an idea for a lower cost solution. If I had gone through Cobra or one of the other even more expensive suppliers, I probably never would have started due to the cost. As it is, I have already recouped all of my initial cost and actually make money on dye sub even at the low volume I do.
> 
> If anyone is leery of Chinese inks, I would certainly choose Cobra. Everything I have read says better service and pricing. They are also only about 2 hours from where I live


China is big. There are ink suppliers there you do not want.

Who are you using.... ? I don't see a reference


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey Wade, would you PM me and let me know what brand you are getting and from who? I use Sawgrass in my ricoh but i am buying a second epson 1430 so i can go bulk with my sub inks. I would like to try what you are using. Thanks in advance!


----------



## top23cat (Feb 7, 2008)

What the big difference between sublimation an transfer with pigment ink an whats easier an better for dark colors tees shirts


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

There's plenty of vendors on ebay for sublimation ink that I have used for my 1430, I haven't tried cobra inks, but based on everyone's feedback it sounds like a great company..


----------



## catldavis (Mar 31, 2012)

I use the same vendor as Wade and have no problem with the ink.


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

Cobrainks is good


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

Here is my supplier:
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/907548

I have been loathe to post this in the past because the community as a whole has been very much against Chinese inks. I think the days of sawgrass intimidation are finally fading. There is a very valid concern that cheaper inks means that the margins will start to erode for those that still use the expensive inks. This is a very valid concern so when you buy cheap inks, keep your prices up. We are generally not competing with each other so lets not try to cut the market. Keep the prices up where the belong for what is a premium service.

I just placed an order for eco solvent inks for my flatbed printer from them as well. I have been using the original ink I got with the printer two years ago. I got a liter of each color. I subsequently had to buy more yellow but all of the others are the originals. I think I am reaching the shelf life on the cyans. They seem to be clogging more and more lately but I am basically down to one last cartridge fill on the light cyan. My experience with their sub inks has been outstanding. I have never had a clog in the 9 months or so that I have had the system and my printer often sits idle for weeks at a time. The colors are fantastic as well so I am hoping for the same results on this eco-solvent ink.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Sacman, I hope you did not misunderstand me. Of course everyone has their own opinions, and what's right for them. I was only speaking for myself. I know there is a lot of fraud when buying from an unknown company so far away, plus they seem to do so many unethical and hazardous things when making products, that it turns me off. I like keeping my business here in the US with a company I know, and that provides such great service, that I feel it's worth it for ME even if I do wind up paying a little extra. That's just MY opinion. If you're found a source there that provides quality ink at a terrific price, then that's extra gravy on top for you! Awesome! 

However I do think it's kind of ironic that you're recommending for people to buy Chinese ink -- yet you're using Cobra's profile...


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

Weird.

Try this: Aomya Digital Techonolgy Co., Ltd. - Small Orders Online Store, Hot Selling led spot light china,ink sac,ink stamper and more on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

Melissa, 

I agree with everything you said. I had some history purchasing from China at the point I was ready to buy inks and had no issue pulling the trigger on the ink. I perfectly understand keeping things local but so many things that we buy come from China anyway. I would be willing to bet that a lot of the knockoff inks that people are buying from 'US' suppliers are not made locally. I would say the only inks that I am certain are made locally are the Cobra inks. That was absolutely the route I would have gone otherwise since they are only about a 2 hour drive from where I live. 

And yes, the irony is extreme. Had the Cobra profiles not worked, I would have used a service in Canada to have one made.


----------



## ATKOgirl (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------

